# Bolton girl strikes again!



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

OK this is the first time I have been on any ad site since I got back from hols cos life has had a turn for the worst since then!! And this is what I see!! Am feeling very angry.



> hi i have a male chinchilla for sale he is grey and dose not bite. has been well handled and loves to be out of his cage. he is 1 yr old and is a loverly pet.


Can you believe it...now it is a poor little Chinchilla!

Am actually tempted apart from the fact its encouraging her I guess


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2011)

Ugh, stupid girl :cursing:

You know not to hand her any money hun, but if he is free


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Ugh, stupid girl :cursing:
> 
> You know not to hand her any money hun, but if he is free


Great thanks now I have ideas!!!!!!  



I don't think he is though...she seems to hoard in animals that are probably free or cheap then sell them on


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2011)

niki87 said:


> Great thanks now I have ideas!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think he is though...she seems to hoard in animals that are probably free or cheap then sell them on


hmy: me, I'm inocent 

Grr I can't stand people like that, ohhh the mood I'm in just give me 5mins in a room with her :cursing:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Ugh the idiot that poor little chin needs friends =(


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

what a horrible shallow moron she is:cursing:


how many have you rescued from her up to now Niki? xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> what a horrible shallow moron she is:cursing:
> 
> how many have you rescued from her up to now Niki? xx


Argent got them and I took in a mum and 15 baby rats from her. But not long ago she was insisting on money for another female...now she has a companion and both are being sold on I've noticed this afternoon but was a couple of weeks back. And she has also been advertising for ferrets, then 2 weeks later selling ferrets


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

niki87 said:


> Argent got them and I took in a mum and 15 baby rats from her. But not long ago she was insisting on money for another female...now she has a companion and both are being sold on I've noticed this afternoon but was a couple of weeks back. And she has also been advertising for ferrets, then 2 weeks later selling ferrets


thats disgusting, i cant abide people like her who just get rid of their pets when theyre bored with them:cursing:

well done to you and Argent for rescuing some of the poor mites


----------

